# Fruit Tea wine.



## hedgerow-wine (Feb 28, 2013)

This recipe makes *2 gallon.*
ingredients
4lt-white grape juice.
1.5kg-sugar.
8-mixed fruit tea bags.
1-vanilla pod.
1tsp-GP yeast compound (1tsp per DJ)
water.
*Method* boil 1lt of water in a pan then add half the sugar and stir until the sugar as dissolved split the vanilla pod then add with the fruit tea bags and leave to steep for two hours,when cool strain with a fine strainer then divide into the DJ's add the grape juice and yeast fit the airlocks and ferment for 1 week then make some sugar syrup with the rest of the sugar,when cool divide into the DJ's top up with cold water to the neck fit the airlocks and fully ferment out.
when fermenting as stopped rack and add finings then rack when clear and mature for at least 6 months.


----------

